# Found a kitten, wondering breed and color name



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

I went to a horse stable to ride today and there was a kitten outside panting, trying stand under the horses to be in the shade so anyway I brought the kitty home and am wondering what breed , and the proper name for his coloring.. I believe he is a he anyway. I will be making a vet appointment for him on monday for soon as they have. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The breed is DSH, domestic short hair (maybe medium). The coloring, I'm not so sure. A beautiful combination of colors, especially that stunning little face. The cat looks very healthy, you may want to check out lost cat ads and have the vet scan for a microchip. Someone may be missing this little kitty. In the meantime, the cat is certainly in good, caring hands.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

marie73 said:


> The breed is DSH, domestic short hair (maybe medium). The coloring, I'm not so sure. A beautiful combination of colors, especially that stunning little face. The cat looks very healthy, you may want to check out lost cat ads and have the vet scan for a microchip. Someone may be missing this little kitty. In the meantime, the cat is certainly in good, caring hands.


Ok thank you , yes he is beautiful. He does look healthy minus his ears were dirty. I did talked to folks at the riding stable, he doesn’t have an owner. He is a baby of a barn cat. Im trying to come up with a fitting name, he is so loving and playful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Playful name: Rascal.

He's a barn cat found at a riding stable. Barney? Ryder? Or a western name. Duke, Whiskey, Gunner. You'll get to know his personality better in a few days and the right name will come to you.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

marie73 said:


> Playful name: Rascal.
> 
> He's a barn cat found at a riding stable. Barney? Ryder? Or a western name. Duke, Whiskey, Gunner. You'll get to know his personality better in a few days and the right name will come to you.


That’s funny because I was holding him earlier and that’s exactly what I called him was you little rascal and I was thinking oh maybe that’s a good name I would definitely want it to fit his personality google just isn’t helping really despite how many names I have looked at I have a list but none that really scream out at me him but of course I am still getting to know him so. Thank you for the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Coloring Looks like a tabby to me, possibly classic (marbled) tabby. Looks a lot like my boy Lucky did.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

2Siamese said:


> Coloring Looks like a tabby to me, possibly classic (marbled) tabby. Looks a lot like my boy Lucky did.
> View attachment 129340


Ok thank you. I cant see the picture unfortunately, not working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I know this is a little late, but his coloring looks like tabby, calico, and white.


----------



## PrincessEdwards (Aug 16, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> I know this is a little late, but his coloring looks like tabby, calico, and white.


No problem 
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

PrincessEdwards said:


> No problem
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome!


----------

